# Reviews On TheTdesigner.com



## MackG99 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been looking around for different custom t-shirts companies and I stumbled on Thetdesigner.com. The prices are in my range and the design lab is very user friendly, but with cheap prices usually comes poor quality, and I can't have poor quality t-shirts. Any stories or reviews/comments on the quality would be very helpful, Thank You



--MackG99


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

We are definitely not the cheapest t-shirt printing company out there. We pride ourselves on quality. Our mission is to exceed the customers expectations. We will take the extra time to get it right. We look at it like every shirt that leaves our building is a shirt that we would be proud to wear. If you wouldn't be proud to wear it then it is not leaving this building. We believe that you get what you pay for!


----------

